# Paris' bath



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Another bath, another dry, and finally she's clean!

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










tie up her topknot, shave her face, and she's looking gooood again. 










I can't believe I left it 5 weeks to bring back her FLUFF! lol! though she still has the faintest hints of purple through her too....

Check out the neck hair she's sporting now though: 








and that's without trying at all!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Paris is still goofy though......




























well maybe just really tired going by all the yawns! But she doesn't have to look so _goofy_ when she yawns! LOL!


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

LOL she's a cutie. Love her fluff.


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

Aww what a sweet heart. Thats so weird the horse shampoo dyed her like that...i have a horse too and know what stuff your talking about. its good to know i does that lol.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

oh I have tried other horse shampoo without a problem, and I have other deep purple dog shampoo as well, just this paticular brand seems strong. It's also old so perhaps that made a difference....? lol!

I am actually now rather tempted to put it on her straight/undiluted and let it sit and stain her for a while so she IS a purple poodle without having to dye her... haha! One day, after my exam perhaps...


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Lol, I can definitely see her purple tinge!
Too funny!
And the contrast between the cream/white is amazing

I'll have to come and see her all fluffy now


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Wow! She sure lightened up! Gosh Paris is one of my absolute favorite poodle girls <3 I can't get enough of her.

When you dry her, do you use a force dryer? I never get the spoo clients at my work, and none of the toys have long coats so I never get to know how to do it.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

She is such a lovely girl!! I love the one where she appears to be smiling.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Great Story ! HA HA ! A purple poo I bet you about freaked. Anyway alls well that ends well she looks marvelous. I love the smiley pic what a character..


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

yeah I just force dry her, I can't be bothered fluff drying usually, though I do for a competition etc!


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

Awesome pictures and and entertaining story to boot! Perfect for my after lunch coffee break!! Thanks for sharing, she's absolutely darling!!


----------



## Ladybug (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh she is so pretty and WHITE when you finished with her! It's so funny that the horse shampoo turned her purple! LOL I love the face shot, with her purple ears and hair falling in her eyes  Too funny!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Is she a noisy yawner?? My Lucybug yawns so enthusiastically, you can hear it 2 rooms away!! :lol: She's teaching my other dogs to do it too - I've never heard Hannah make noise when she's yawned before (and I've had her over 7 years!) but lately she's been doing the noisy yawn!! Paris is adorable!! Now I'm inspired to give Lucy a nice bath/dry and FFT clip soon!!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

She looked smoke stained! Lol. I guess 5 weeks no bath on white hmmm - poodles are definite dust magnets.


----------



## kanatadoggroomer (Jan 24, 2010)

LOL I chuckled over the colour! She's looking great!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

LOL... she is definitely purplish...lol, but lovely just the same. She is such a beautiful girl, I love her looks! And soooooo fluffy.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Ha, ha! I loved it!! She looked cool with purple hair. I wonder what Purple Poodle will think of that! LOL I love her clip.
_


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

She is just to sweet. Love her coat it is perfect


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

flyingduster said:


>


This one reminds me of the Xbox 360 kid!


----------

